# worried by 4d scan images



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I went for a 4d rescan on Saturday, after our little girl was all upside down and back to front the first time.  Unfortunately she was the same this time, and all I came away with was one printed image.  This in itself was a little disappointing, but I have been scrutinising the picture and I am worried that her eyes look to be large and bulging.

I know you will just tell me that I cannot rely on the images, due to the way they are created, but I dont think that is going to stop me worrying that my baby has some condition that would make her eyes bulge.  I was not able to have the blood test part of the downs syndrom test so I have a nagging worry it could be this, or something worse that means she will not develop properly and spend her life 'locked in' and dependent on her parents and wheelchair.

I dont really know what Im asking for here.  If I take the image to my midwife, will she be able to discuss it with me?


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I should also add that the sonographer thought my fluid was a bit low....


.... and I have been having a bit of discharge, yellowish but doesn't itch or smell bad.  So Im worried maybe I could have had a low level infection.  Could this make my babies eyes bulge and would it be permanent?

Would downs syndrome be characterised by bulging eyes?

What other conditions could be characterised by bulging eyes?

Sorry for the flood of questions.  I just feel so anxious after a relatively easy pregnancy, its a bit of a shock


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Mandimoo

Firstly I think you need to book in with your midwife to discuss some of these issues and safe can reassure you/ refer you to consultant to discuss in more detail. Your midwife will be able to look at it but it dependant on whether she has any expertise in scanning as to how much she will be able to see. 

If the sonographer  had identified anything out of the ordinary then she Has responsibility to refer you to midwife/doctor to deal with these issues. Therefore I don't think the baby does have an issue causing bulging eyes

Scans will always look distorted to a certain extent and will never give an accurate picture the 4d scan just gives an extra dimension it is still not exactly how baby will look. 

Your discharge could be completely normal or vouch be a thrush infection. Only way to tell is to teat it or do a swab. No it will not have affected baby as baby is protected by your waters. 


No Down's syndrome is not characterised by bulging eyes it is usually almond shaped eyes

Other than an overactive thyroid I don't know what could cause bulging eyes. 

Please make an appointment to discuss this with your midwife

Kaz xxx


----------

